# Electric Hookups in Europe



## SunsetSeeker (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me if the connections for elctric hookups are different in europe from the UK?

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi  Bill,

Yes they are, they use a two pin non connection and adaptors are available, most camping shops have them or give us a ring.

You can also get a polarity checker and reverser.

Peter


----------



## Nosha (Mar 30, 2009)

As JCM has said DO get a polarity checker as the EU sites are a bit slap-dash when it comes to wiring. A freind bought a pr of adaptors from Towsure, then took the plug off one of them and re-fitted the 'wrong way round' and marked the cable with tape, then if you couple up on a site and the polarity checker does not flash up with all three LED's you simply hook up with the 'wrongly wired' adaptor.

Search for 240v polarity checker on ebay, I bought a VERY compact 3 LED unit that checks polarity and earth for just £2.99 with free P&P. I leave it in a spare socket all the time as it makes a very nice night light!!


----------



## bevo (Mar 30, 2009)

*continental plugs*

hi sunseeker
                i use one of the continental plug adapters from poundland (2 for £1).  and made up a short lead with one of our 3 pin plugs on one end, and a blue female socket on the other, plug the 3 pin (uk) socket into the poundland plug adapter and away you go.
  also usefull for plugging in the van at home as the made up lead has a uk 3 pin plug on. (put socket tester in on ebay) for polarity checker.

live long and prosper


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, 

This is what it looks like, £4-89 on our website in electricals.

Peter


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2009)

bevo said:


> hi sunseeker
> i use one of the continental plug adapters from poundland (2 for £1).  and made up a short lead with one of our 3 pin plugs on one end, and a blue male socket on the other, plug the 3 pin (uk) socket into the poundland plug adapter and away you go.
> also usefull for plugging in the van at home as the made up lead has a uk 3 pin plug on.
> 
> live long and prosper



This is the CEE plug you will need on the majority of the campings and hook-ups on the continent.




Most continental made MH are allready equiped with this blue socket on board.
If there is no CEE socket (rarely happens nowadays on a hook-up) you'll have to use this plug:




Best thing you can do: put the last (female, or adaptor)one on your hook-up wire, and make a short one with the continental plug (male) on one side and the CEE (female) on the other side (CEE's are far more expensive)
No need for a polarity checker for it is everywhere 240V alternative current.
Happy electrocussion


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what it looks like, £4-89 on our website in electricals.
> 
> Peter



Thanks Peter, you beat me


----------



## Nosha (Mar 30, 2009)

JCM is EVEN cheaper than Towsure!!!!!!!! Only by 10p but every little helps... now wouldn't that make a good sales jingle!

And I thought Towsure were the cheapest for hook-up leads, certainly a LOT cheaper than those beong offered on flea bay!


----------



## Belgian (Mar 30, 2009)

Nosha said:


> JCM is EVEN cheaper than Towsure!!!!!!!! Only by 10p but every little helps... now wouldn't that make a good sales jingle!
> 
> And I thought Towsure were the cheapest for hook-up leads, certainly a LOT cheaper than those beong offered on flea bay!


Or simply buy your sockets and plugs on the continent and DIY; you'll come out even cheaper


----------



## SunsetSeeker (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks to all for the prompt replies and useful info.  Can get sorted now - already have most of what I need.

Don't know where we're going yet but keep you posted.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, if your van is reasonably new, it may have a polarity tester built into the control panel. Have a good trip.

Happy Camping


----------

